
Cloudflare DNS/SSL issue lasts 15 hours - anh79
https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/incidents/3dty67j4llwv
======
anh79
Yesterday Cloudflare had critical DNS/SSL issue in their Asia and LA regions.
The SSL issue was admitted at the very end.

I was testing Cloudflare feature (with a free plan). My QA was working on the
new configuration. (Un)Fortunately, the issue happened at the same time, and
we had to switch to our custom proxies.

A guy reported the problem happened for their paid plan
([https://twitter.com/ashleykaryl/status/626411486420836353](https://twitter.com/ashleykaryl/status/626411486420836353))

I intended to use Cloudflare because it has fancy management console, fast
purging cache, and clean API. But after this incident (and seeing how
Cloudflare reported their issue), I have to think twice.

Any ideas?

